# Question about ads under our posts



## deelorra (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone...being new here, I'm seeing ads and links to other websites under your posts. I'm wondering if that's part of the forum or if each individual is posting those links? Thanks.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 20, 2013)

It's how the forum meisters make money to keep the forum going. They sell advertising. Most large forums do it. If you use Firefox or Chrome you can install Ad Blocker and poof, they're gone.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 20, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> It's how the forum meisters make money to keep the forum going. They sell advertising. Most large forums do it. If you use Firefox or Chrome you can install Ad Blocker and poof, they're gone.


I understand the principal of adverts and the way the system picks up on a thread and places an ad that fits. The thing that really hacks me off is when the advert banner is so intrusive and big that it blocks subscribers' emails and prevents us from posting.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 21, 2013)

I second the use of Firefox and Ad-block Plus software.  Its free and easy to download and install.

However.  The forum uses these ads to operate.  It does the forum good to click on an add now and again for this purpose.
You don't have to buy anything.  Just click the ad and you help the forum.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 21, 2013)

rollbones is right----- AdClick. But do we know if this forum signed up for AdClick? It seems to be a very good way to make some money.

I signed up for AdBlock long before I joined this forum. It's the best thing since sliced bread.

You can also block pop-ups. It works most of the time, but marketing guys are some of the smartest people in the world. lol
This tells how:
4 Ways to Stop Internet Popups - wikiHow


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 21, 2013)

I have Ad Block Plus too.  If you find something that pops up or annoys you, right click the ad.  At the bottom of the options, is an option for ad block to filter this from your view.  I've had it for a pretty long while, and now I _never_ see any ads at all.  I love my Firefox!!


----------



## Caslon (Dec 22, 2013)

I have Chrome set to block pop-ups, nothing more than that. It's almost a default setting, I think.  There are more robust settings and programs you can use , but frankly, I don't see the overly intrusive ads you are talking about. At the bottom of my post is another long space and maybe an ad banner at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Oldvine (Dec 22, 2013)

So many websites have ads running along the sides that I don't even see them until some  one points them out.  I helps too that I have my margins set tight and often the ads really are not visible.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 22, 2013)

cave76 said:


> rollbones is right----- AdClick. But do we know if this forum signed up for AdClick? It seems to be a very good way to make some money.
> 
> I signed up for AdBlock long before I joined this forum. It's the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> ...


I have pop-ups blocked as standard and I've signed up for AdBlock but it's a waste of time. Every time I sign off it seems to re-activate the adverts so I have to sign up again every time I log in. There's also a huge banner advertising Google mobile phones which is so big it blocks you from hitting the buttons to post and that doesn't go away even if I've invoked AdBlock. Damned nuisance, as the only way to get rid of it is to shut down DC on my machine and come back later


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

I have Firefox with AdBlock Plus, I never see an ad.  I get frustrated with Shrek's 'puter because he doesn't have either.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> I have pop-ups blocked as standard and I've signed up for AdBlock but it's a waste of time. Every time I sign off it seems to re-activate the adverts so I have to sign up again every time I log in. There's also a huge banner advertising Google mobile phones which is so big it blocks you from hitting the buttons to post and that doesn't go away even if I've invoked AdBlock. Damned nuisance, as the only way to get rid of it is to shut down DC on my machine and come back later



If it was such a waste of time, so many of us would not use and recommend it. What browser are you using? Firefox with AdBlock works great.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 23, 2013)

AdBlock works great with my browser--- Chrome. I have Windows 7 on a Dell laptop.
I don't know  much about the innards of computers but just enough to know that sometimes 'thingys' on one computer (and not on another) will contribute to the difference between how thingys work.

Thingys include apps among other thingys. Hope this helps! LOL


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2013)

cave76 said:


> AdBlock works great with my browser--- Chrome. I have Windows 7 on a Dell laptop.
> I don't know  much about the innards of computers but just enough to know that sometimes 'thingys' on one computer (and not on another) will contribute to the difference between how thingys work.
> 
> Thingys include apps among other thingys. Hope this helps! LOL



Yes, well, that's not a good reason to make the blanket statement that it's a waste of time.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 23, 2013)

firefox & chrome on a dell with good old windows vista.both with adblock+.no probs with adverts here!


----------

